# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Biến tần là gì? Cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của biến tần. Giới thiệu biến tần Siem

## namtrungcompany

*Biến tần là gì?*
Chỉ với hai chữ biến tần chúng ta có thể hình dung được nó là như thế nào rồi đúng không ạ. “Biến” là biến đổi, “tần” là tần số, ghép lại là biến đổi tần số. Chính xác hơn biến tần là thiết bị biến đổi dòng điện xoay chiều ở tần số này thành dòng điện xoay chiều ở tần số khác có thể điều chỉnh được.
Cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động

Cách thức hoạt động cơ bản của bộ biến tần cũng khá đơn giản. Chủ yếu qua 2 công đoạn sau:
Công đoạn 1: Đầu tiên, nguồn điện xoay chiều 1 pha hay 3 pha được chỉnh lưu và lọc thành nguồn 1 chiều bằng phẳng. Công đoạn này được thực hiện bởi bộ chỉnh lưu cầu diode và tụ điện. Điện đầu vào có thể là một pha hoặc ba pha, nhưng nó sẽ ở mức điện áp và tần số cố định.
Công đoạn 2: Điện áp một chiều ở trên sẽ được biến đổi (nghịch lưu) thành điện áp xoay chiều 3 pha đối xứng. Mới đầu, điện áp Một chiều được tạo ra sẽ được trữ trong giàn tụ điện. Điện áp một chiều này ở mức rất cao. Tiếp theo, thông qua trình tự kích hoạt thích hợp bộ biến đổi IGBT (IGBT là từ viết tắt của Tranzito Lưỡng cực có Cổng Cách điện hoạt động giống như một công tắc bật và tắt cực nhanh để tạo dạng sóng đầu ra của Biến tần) của Biến tần sẽ tạo ra một điện áp xoay chiều 3 pha  bằng phương pháp điều chế độ rộng xung (PWM). Nhờ tiến bộ của công nghệ vi xử lý và công nghệ bán dẫn lực hiện nay, tần số chuyển mạch xung có thể lên tới dải tần số siêu âm nhằm giảm tiếng ồn cho động cơ và giảm tổn thất trên lõi sắt động cơ.
Hệ thống điện áp xoay chiều 3 pha ở đầu ra có thể thay đổi giá trị biên độ và tần số vô cấp tuỳ theo bộ điều khiển (khi cần tăng hoặc giảm tốc độ của động cơ)


*Giới thiệu biến tần Siemens V20 (Sinamics)*
Chắc quý vị cũng biết, với giải pháp tiết kiệm năng lượng, bên cạnh việc nâng cao tính năng điều khiển hệ thống, các bộ biến tần hiện nay đang được xem như một ứng dụng chuẩn cho các hệ truyền động.
Công ty của quý vị đã sử dụng biến tần chưa? câu trả lời có thể không phải là tất cả các công ty truyền động đều sử dụng biến tần để tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ và điều chỉnh tốc độ động cơ, nhưng tôi dám chắc số công ty sử dụng biến tần không phải ít. Vậy có phải những công ty chưa sử dụng là lạc hậu, là không hiểu biết? Câu trả lời chắc chắn là không, vì tùy thuộc vào mục đích, tính chất công việc như thế nào nữa, có thể họ băn khoăn về chất lượng, độ bền, tính khả thi trong công việc và vô ngàn lý do khác nữa, nhưng chi phí đầu tư ban đầu cũng là một trong những băn khoăn của các nhà đầu tư, giả sử họ chọn dòng biến tần giá rẻ như INVT, LS, DELTA,VEICHI... giá rất rẻ, bảo hành lên đến 18 tháng nhưng qua thời gian đó, có ai dám nghĩ điều gì sẽ xãy ra hay không, chính vì lý do đó, người ta không chọn mua biến tần của hãng china, nhưng nếu chọn biến tần của những hãng có danh tiếng khác trên thị trường như OMRON, HITACHI, MITSUBISHI, FUJI, ABB, DANFOSS, SCHNEIDER.... thì giá lại quá cao, đặc biệt nó sẽ là bài toán khó cho những nhà sản xuất, vì để tạo ra một sản phẩm có giá cả cạnh tranh trên thị trường không phải là đơn giản.  Vâng! xin giới thiệu với quý vị biến tần sinamics v20 của siemens- sẽ giải quyết các vấn đề khó khăn của các nhà đầu tư- một sản phẩm trên cả tuyệt vời- đúng chuẩn ngon bổ rẻ theo nghĩa đen. ​
BIẾN TẦN SIEMENS V20/ ĐƠN GIẢN DỄ SỬ DỤNG
Nhắc tới siemens chắc chắn quý vị cũng ít nhiều biết được nó là một hãng điện khí đứng đầu của nước ĐỨC và luôn nằm trong top đầu những hãng điện khí lớn nhất của thế giới. Mà hàng Đức thì quý vị cũng biết nó rất bền và chất lượng thì luôn đứng đầu thế giới phải không nào? Quả thật, dòng biến tần sinamics v20 là một sản phẩm nồi đồng cối đá, và rất đáng đồng tiền bát gạo.
BIẾN TẦN SINAMICS V20 - CHỈ NHỎ BẰNG MỘT CUỐN TỪ ĐIỂN
Chỉ nhỏ bằng một cuốn từ điển bỏ túi nhưng biến tần sinamics v20 của siemens là thiết bị điều khiển vô cấp tốc độ động cơ không tiếp điểm hiện đại nhất trên thế giới, mang trong mình những tiện ích vượt trội mà bất cứ người sử dụng nào cũng cảm thấy hài lòng. và tôi dám cá là bạn cũng không có bất phàn nàn gì nếu sử dụng nó, một phương tiện kết nối cả thế giới truyền động, đã và đang làm thay đổi cả một kiểu tư duy trong điều khiển truyền động điện và quản lý điện năng. Theo PGS,TS. Lê Tòng - chuyên gia đầu ngành trong lĩnh vực truyền động Việt Nam đánh giá thì bộ biến tần có tỷ lệ tăng trưởng rất nhanh ở Việt Nam trong những năm gần đây, hứa hẹn một thị trường đầy tiềm năng. Hiện tại, ở Việt Nam, có một số nhãn hiệu biến tần đang phân phối là Siemens, Danfoss, Schneider, ABB, Mitsubishi, yaskawa, ... Trong đó, Siemens là một nhãn hiệu được phân phối phổ biến vào thị trường Việt Nam, đã và đang chiếm được lòng tin, sự tín nhiệm và hài lòng của đại đa số người sử dụng bởi tính năng vượt trội, giá cạnh tranh cùng độ bền rất cao. Tiện ích sử dụng của biến tần Điểm đặc biệt nhất của hệ truyền động biến tần sinamics v20 - động cơ là bạn có thể điều chỉnh vô cấp tốc độ động cơ. Tức là thông qua việc điều chỉnh tần số bạn có thể điều chỉnh tốc độ động cơ thay đổi theo ý muốn trong một dải rộng. Sử dụng bộ biến tần sinamics v20, cũng có nghĩa là bạn mặc nhiên được hưởng rất nhiều các tính năng thông minh, linh hoạt như là tự động nhận dạng động cơ; tính năng điều khiển thông qua mạng; có thể thiết lập được 16 cấp tốc độ; khống chế dòng khởi động động cơ giúp quá trình khởi động êm ái (mềm) nâng cao độ bền kết cấu cơ khí; giảm thiểu chi phí lắp đặt, bảo trì; tiết kiệm không gian lắp đặt; các chế độ tiết kiệm năng lượng, hiệu suất lên đến 98%... Quan trọng hơn nữa là nó giúp bạn tiết kiệm lên đến 60% điện năng tiêu thụ. Bạn sẽ không còn những nỗi lo về việc không làm chủ, khống chế được năng lượng quá trình truyền động bởi vì từ nay bạn có thể kiểm soát được nó thông qua các chế độ bảo vệ quá tải, quá nhiệt, quá dòng, quá áp, thấp áp, lỗi mất pha, lệch pha,... của biến tần. Đặc biệt, với những bộ biến tần có chế độ điều khiểnFCC, V/f, V/f2, V/f đa điểm, bạn sẽ được hưởng nhiều tính năng cao cấp hơn hẳn, chúng sẽ cho bạn một dải điều chỉnh tốc độ rất rộng và mômen khởi động lớn, bằng 200% định mức hoặc lớn hơn; sự biến động vòng quay tại tốc độ thấp được giảm triệt để, giúp nâng cao sự ổn định và độ chính xác của quá trình làm việc; mômen làm việc lớn, đạt 150% mômen định mức ngay cả ở vùng tốc độ 0. Một số điều lưu ý khi sử dụng biến tần + Tùy theo ứng dụng mà bạn lựa chọn bộ biến tần cho phù hợp, theo cách đó bạn sẽ chỉ phải trả một chi phí thấp mà lại đảm bảo độ tin cậy làm việc. + Bên trong bộ biến tần là các linh kiện điện tử bán dẫn nên rất nhậy cảm với điều kiện môi trường, mà Việt Nam có khí hậu nóng ẩm nên khi lựa chọn bạn phải chắc chắn rằng bộ biến tần của mình đã được nhiệt đới hoá, phù hợp với môi trường khí hậu Việt Nam. + Bạn phải đảm bảo điều kiện môi trường lắp đặt như nhiệt độ, độ ẩm, vị trí. Các bộ biến tần không thể làm việc ở ngoài trời, chúng cần được lắp đặt trong tủ có không gian rộng, thông gió tốt (tủ phải có quạt thông gió), vị trí đặt tủ là nơi khô ráo trong phòng có nhiệt độ nhỏ hơn 50oC, không có chất ăn mòn, khí gas, bụi bẩn, độ cao nhỏ hơn 1000m so với mặt nước biển.
BIẾN TẦN V20 CÓ NHIỀU KÍCH THƯỚC / DỄ DÀNG LỰA CHỌN KÍCH THƯỚC PHÙ HỢP
Đây quả thực là dòng sản phẩm rất đáng đồng tiền bát gạo, với chất lượng vượt trội, độ bền cao, giá thành lại rất mềm có thể đảm bảo chi phí đầu tư ban đầu của quý khách giảm đến mức thấp nhất có thể. Bên cạnh đó, bên hãng siemens cũng đang hỗ trợ giá, và chế độ bảo hành bảo trì tốt nhất của công ty tnhh nam trung- có chổ đứng 20 năm trên thị trường tự động hóa- sẽ không làm quý khách hàng thất vọng Cuối cùng, ngày nay bộ biến tần siemens không còn là một thứ xa xỉ tốn kém chỉ dành cho những người có tiền, những tiện ích mà bộ biến tần mang lại cho bạn nhiều hơn rất nhiều so với chi phí bạn phải trả, nên bạn đừng ngần ngại đầu tư mua biến tần cho các hệ truyền động của bạn có thể ứng dụng được biến tần. Đó là một sự đầu tư đúng đắn, một chiến lược đầu tư tổng thể và dài hạn.
Đừng ngần ngại gọi ngay đến 093 891 2871 gặp Mr Thạnh hoặc  lecongthanh @namtrung .com.vn để được tư vấn, hỗ trợ và báo giá tốt nhất nhé.
Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!!!
Tags: biến tần, biến tần là gì, nguyên lý hoạt động của biến tần, cấu tạo của biến tần, ứng dụng của biến tần,  biến tần siemens, biến tần siemens v20
Xem thêm Các lý do nên dử dụng biến tần
Phương pháp tiết kiệm năng lượng dùng biến tần cho các loại bơm quạt
ghé website http:// www. namtrung .com.vn/tai-lieu/bien-tan-la-gi-cau-tao-va-nguyen-ly-hoat-dong-cua-bien-tan-gioi-thieu-bien-tan-siemens-v20-sinamics-69.html để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, download tài liệu và đọc thêm những bài viết liên quan

----------

